# online überprüfung



## Eggman (16. Mai 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich suche ein Script zum überprüfen, ob mein (privater) FTP-Server online ist... dieses Script wollte ich dann nämlich auf meine Webseite setzen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen


----------



## fishguts (16. Mai 2002)

grad wenn du den status deines ftp-servers auf deiner hp anzeigen willst, würd ich mit php arbeiten
das setzt natürlich vorraus, dass dein webspace php unterstützt

```
<?php
// Variablen definieren
$ftp_server = "129.168.0.1"; // IP
$ftp_user_name = "eggman"; // Benutzername
$ftp_user_pass = "passwort"; // Kennwort

// Herstellen der Basis-Verbindung
$conn_id = ftp_connect("$ftp_server"); 

// Einloggen mit Benutzername und Kennwort
$login_result = ftp_login($conn_id, "$ftp_user_name", "$ftp_user_pass"); 

// Verbindung überprüfen
if ((!$conn_id) || (!$login_result))
{
     echo "$ftp_server ist Offline!<br>\n";
} 
else
{
     echo "$ftp_server ist Online!<br>\n";
}
?>
```
so sollte es eigentlich funktionieren ;-)
gruss


----------

